# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Nhờ giúp đỡ, Cài đặt AC Servo Drive

## dungvu.129

Chào các bác,
Tình hình là em có mua 1 con máy tiện gỗ CNC cũ về để sử dụng. Lúc chạy thử thì không vấn đề gì.
Nhưng khi sử dụng được 1-2 hôm thì em gặp hiện tượng như sau:
 - Lúc mới bật máy, nạp và chạy chương trình thì động cơ chính không quay, trong khi các trục XYZ thì di chuyển bình thường.
Tắt đi, bật lại vài lần thì lại chạy được.
 - Thi thoảng khi kết thúc 1 con tiện, lắp con khác vào, ấn Start thì động cơ chính tự nhiên lại không chạy.
Máy của hãng Feng Zhan, tay cầm NK105-3MS.
Động cơ chính của nó là động cơ Servo, nên nó được điều khiển bằng bộ AC Servo Drive.
Khi em kiểm tra thì tại thời điểm máy được lệnh chạy, nhưng đầu ra của bộ Servo Drive cấp cho động cơ không có điện.
Em đang đoán là có thể do bộ Drive, nhưng không biết thông số của nó thế nào và cách cài đặt ra sao để kiểm tra.
Bác nào biết bộ này thì chỉ em với. Chứ chạy máy mà nó thi thoảng lại dừng thế này khó chịu lắm.
Cám ơn các bác.

----------

